# John Hammond, Hughes Room, Toronto



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

just got back from seeing John Hammond play at Hughes Room in Toronto, gotta say, what a fantastic show!!


great to see one of the Legends playing live, in a small intimate setting like that...food was awesome, they also have a good selection of beer ( St Ambroise Oatmeal Stout!!! ) on tap


:rockon2: :rockon2:

catch him if you can


http://www.johnhammond.com/


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I too saw him back in the mid 80s' in a small blues club here in London. I met him briefly and he seemed like a really nice guy. No big ego trip...even autographed an album for me. Great musician.


----------



## blues (Feb 9, 2006)

Great gent and great musician, seen him many many times over the years, always enjoyed his shows, great to hear he is still going strong.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

He's still going strong. And he's really a nice guy. I just saw him at the Blues Cruise. He signed my guitar and took a picture together.


----------

